# Tailrace Tribulations



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Southern fishermen face USACE interference. At least 10 tailrace areas along the Cumberland River including Old Hickory will be closed to fishing. Cables will be installed eliminating boat access to some of the best inshore striper and hybrid fishing in America. Tennessee Senator Lamar Alexander plans to stall the barriers for at least a year and suggested withholding funds for them altogether. He held a press conference at Old Hickory, February 21st, voicing his intentions to defend this Kentucky/Tennessee fishing institution from the whimsy Nashville District Commander. 

USACE plans to move forward with the barriers as early as this April. Corps officials offered this statement:

_The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers, Nashville District, was honored to host U.S. Senator Lamar Alexander [Feb. 21st] at Old Hickory Lock and Dam. During Senator Alexander&#8217;s visit, members of the District had the opportunity to show him the hazards (to include spilling and generating releases) within the proposed restricted areas and discuss the District&#8217;s commitment to providing for the Public Safety while coming in to compliance with ER 1130-2-520. As to the proposed legislation that Senator Alexander announced, the Corps cannot comment on pending or proposed legislation. _

"Pending or proposed legislation" ??? . . . !!! . . . What say you???

Go on get ya some Senator Alexander!!!

If anyone wants to take a look at the regulations: http://publications.usace.army.mil/publications/eng-regs/ER_1130-2-520/c-3.pdf

I'll be keeping an eye on this issue for you and will post developments expediently. 

Best

~TH


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

"FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Tuesday, February 26, 2013

WHITFIELD INTRODUCES FREEDOM TO FISH ACT

WASHINGTON, D.C.  U.S. Rep. Ed Whitfield, (KY-01), Chairman of the House Subcommittee on Energy and Power, today announced that he has formally introduced legislation to prevent the United States Army Corps of Engineers (USACE) from installing permanent blockades along the Cumberland River. This measure, known as the Freedom to Fish Act, enables boating access to river tailwaters to continue for sportsmen and recreational fishermen.

I am fed up with the Corps lack of public consideration in their process to prohibit access to tailwaters near dams on the Cumberland River, stated Whitfield. Im also frustrated that the Corps in numerous meetings at all levels has placated the public rather than attempting to work with us to reach a compromise. This has left me with no other choice than to seek a legislative solution to the Corps overreach.

On December 5, 2012, the USACE, Nashville District re-evaluated its operations for Restricted Areas for Hazardous Waters at dams, which were originally implemented on November 29, 1996. Despite the current practice to allow fishing in the tailwaters since 1996, the Corps recently came up with a new interpretation of their regulations and determined that they needed to permanently restrict access to the tailwaters. Therefore, the Nashville District changed its Operational Management Plans at the following locations: Barkley, Wolf Creek, Laurel and Martins Fork dams in Kentucky, and Cheatham, K. Percry Priest, Old Hickory, Cordell Hull, Center Hill and Dale Hollow in Tennessee, to come in compliance with their new interpretation.

As a result of the new interpretation, the USACE, Nashville District announced they plan to establish a 24-hour permanent restriction prohibiting all waterborne access to waters immediately upstream and downstream of all dams. Installation of signs, buoys and physical barriers at projects will occur by April 2013. Once these control measures are in place, the Corps will maintain a presence that will prohibit waterborne entry and activities within the restricted area boundaries.

The above was sent by Congressman Whitfield's office today."


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Things are happening fast in the world of dam fishermen.

Here's the link to _The Freedom to Fish Bill_: 

http://www.sceniccityfishing.com/forumpics/Freedom_to_Fish_Act.pdf

~TH


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Trophy Hunter said:


> Things are happening fast in the world of dam fishermen.
> 
> Here's the link to _The Freedom to Fish Bill_:
> 
> ...


Thanks, from articles I've read, I thought the bill was only going to apply to the Cumberland river. Looks like it's pretty all encompassing.

Safety is one thing, but if a citizen of the U.S. wants to fish where it's risky and they aren't endangering anyone else, it's his/her business. If I want to leave my seatbelt off, or run with scissors, then let me.

Put up signs to cover the COE's butt and let us take the risk if we want.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow. Talk about a high level of AWSOMENESS!!! I just hope it passes, and doesn't get buried in with a bunch of other unpassable bills, like frequently happens in the quagmire that is DC. Everyone who fishes the CoE controlled rivers should be calling or writing their Repesentative for support of this.


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

I just took another look at the bill. I don't think it's going to affect us on the Ohio R, the bill puts a date on restrictions- "after August 1, 2012" the restricions we have were put in place well before that.

There is also a similar bill in the Senate but it only covers the Cumberland River.

What's brought all this to a head is the planned closure of tailwaters in the Cumberland, I don't think we can look forward to any changes that affect us unless you fish those waters.


----------

